

How Larry Page killed Google... - johnx123-up
http://support.google.com/maps/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1628031

======
jeffool
Because the Support page is outdated? (Maps Labs is now a shortcut on the
bottom left of the page.)

I just reported the problem via the short survey linked on the page. Let's see
how long it takes to fix it...

